#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Σωστή συμπλήρωση του ΑΠΥ - Απορίες

## Κώστας Σ.

Για χαρά σε όλους. είμαι Μηχανολόγος Μηχανικός γραμμένος στα μητρώα του ΤΕΕ από το 2001. 

Αν εξαιρέσουμε την περίοδο 2001 - 2004 όπου δούλευα με μπλοκάκι παροχής υπηρεσιών, έκτοτε και μέχρι σήμερα εργάσθηκα και συνεχίζω να εργάζομαι ως μηχανικός (Διασφάλιση Ποιότητας) στον ιδιωτικό τομέα. (Με τις γνωστές κρατήσεις ΤΣΜΕΔΕ / ΙΚΑ). Όλα αυτά τα χρόνια κρατούσα το μπλοκάκι χωρίς να το χρησιμοποιώ (βέβαια φέτος έφαγα στο κεφάλι το 500άρικο του επιτηδευματία, αλλά καλά να είμαστε). 

Πρόσφατα μου προτάθηκε να παρέχω κάποιες συμβουλευτικές υπηρεσίες σχετικά με πιστοποιήσεις και διασφάλιση ποιότητας.

Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι ξέχασα ακόμα και το πως συμπληρώνουμε το ΑΠΥ. οπότε θα ήθελα να υποβάλω κάποιες ερωτήσεις.

1. Σαν ιδιωτικώς υπάλληλος, θα έχω κάποιο νομικό ή φορολογικό πρόβλημα αν παρέχω τις υπηρεσίες μου (κοινός κόβω και ΑΠΥ);  Ξεκαθαρίζω ότι η σύμβαση αορίστου ιδιωτικού δικαίου που έχω υπογράψει δεν μου απαγορεύει να παρέχω τις υπηρεσίες και προς τρίτους.

2. Μέχρι τώρα οι ασφαλιστικές μου εισφορές και οι φορολογικές μου κρατήσεις καταβάλλονται στους φορείς, ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ΙΚΑ και εφορία κατευθείαν μέσο των κρατήσεων της μισθοδοσίας μου. Στην περίπτωση που όλα πάνε καλά και προχωρήσω με την παροχή των συμβουλευτικών υπηρεσιών, ξέρετε αν θα πρέπει να καταβάλω εισφορές στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και σαν ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας;

3. Από όσο θυμάμαι, όταν έκοβα ΑΠΥ, το ΦΠΑ ήταν 19%, η παρακράτηση 20% και στο τέλος του έτους έπαιρνα την σχετική βεβαίωση του εργοδότη για το ποσό που μου είχε παρακρατηθεί και το έβαζα στην φορολογική δήλωση. Από όσο ξέρω το μόνο που άλλαξε από τότε είναι ότι το 19% του ΦΠΑ έγινε 21%. Έχω καταλάβει σωστά;

4. Για στρογγυλοποίηση θα ρωτήσω το παρακάτω, αν πει κάποιος ότι από τις υπηρεσίες που παρέχει θέλει να "βάλει" στην τσέπη του καθαρά 1000 ευρώ, τι ποσό θα πρέπει πλέον να γράψει πάνω στο ΑΠΥ. Πάντα με μπέρδευε η πρόσθεση του % της παρακράτησης και η αφαίρεση του % του ΦΠΑ, και το πως και με πια σειρά θα πρέπει να φαίνονται πάνω στην απόδειξη.

Υ.Γ: Όταν λέω 1000 ευρώ καθαρά, εννοώ ότι αυτά τα λεφτά θέλουμε να μας μείνουν στην τσέπη όταν αφαιρέσω το ΦΠΑ, ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και ότι άλλο μπορεί να μου διαφεύγει;

5. Το τέλος επιτηδευματία (500 ευρώ) θα το πληρώνουμε κάθε χρόνο;

6. Υπάρχει κάπου κάποιο παράδειγμα με ΑΠΥ, που να φαίνονται καθαρά το τι και το πως γράφουμε σωστά τα στοιχεία και τα ποσά;

Σας ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας. Η όποια απάντηση, συμβουλή καλοδεχούμενη.

----------


## Xάρης

1. Όχι.*

2. Όχι.*

3. ΦΠΑ 23%. το 20% της παρακράτησης ισχύει για ποσά άνω των 300¤ και εφόσον πρόκειται για παροχή υπηρεσιών σε επιτηδευματία.
Για έκδοση άδειας, τακτοποιήσεις του Ν.4014/11, κ.λπ. εργασίας για τις οποίες απαιτείται έγκριση δημόσιας αρχής, δεν υπάρχει παρακράτηση 20% αλλά ΦΕΜ 10% (4% για τοπογραφικά), ανεξαρτήτως ποσού.

4. 1.250.00¤+ΦΠΑ = 1.250,00 + 287,50 = 1.537,50 συμπεριλαμβανομένου του ΦΠΑ.
Η παρακράτηση 20% είναι: 0,20*1.250,00 = 250,00¤
Άρα θα λάβεις 1.000,00¤ + το ΦΠΑ 287,50¤ που θα αποδώσεις στην εφορεία.

5. Ναι, μέχρι νεωτέρας. Ουδέν μονιμότερον του προσωρινού. Υποτίθεται βέβαια, ότι όταν θα βγούμε από την κρίση, πολλά απ' αυτά τα χαράτσια θα καταργηθούν.

* Κάποια εποχή, πολλά χρόνια πριν, ήμουν κι εγώ μισθωτός σε τεχνική εταιρία και παράλληλα ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας με ΑΠΥ.

----------

Κώστας Σ.

----------


## Κώστας Σ.

Να σε καλά χάρη. Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Όλα ήταν ξεκάθαρα.

----------


## Xάρης

Κατέβασε *ΑΥΤΟ* το αρχείο. Πιστεύω ότι θα λυθούν πολλές απορίες σου.

----------

Κώστας Σ.

----------


## Κώστας Σ.

πολύ καλό Χάρη.

----------


## sundance

τελικα η παρακρατηση 20% για ποιες υπηρεσιες μηχανικου ισχυει?

----------


## Kostas2002

Για κάθε υπηρεσία μηχανικού που :
1. Ο λήπτης είναι επιτηδευματίας και την υπηρεσία την χρησιμοποιεί για το επάγγελμά του
2. Η αμοιβή της υπηρεσίας είναι μεγαλύτερη των 300¤
3. Η υπηρεσία δεν έχει υποχρέωση ΦΕΜ

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Τα είπες όλα σε τρεις συμπυκνωμένες γραμμές!

----------


## sundance

εγω αν κοψω ΑΠΥ για κατι που δεν αφορα οικοδομικη αδεια, δεν καταθετω την αμοιβη στην τραπεζα.

απο που θα γινει η παρακρατηση?

----------


## Kostas2002

Από τον λήπτη της υπηρεσίας. Και στην τράπεζα να την καταθέσει πάλι από τον λήπτη πρέπει να γίνει.
Παρεμπιπτόντως ούτε εγώ καταθέτω σε ΕΤΕ αν δεν πάει πολεοδομία.

----------


## sundance

αν εχουμε 100¤ + 23% φπα ειναι παρακρατηση 10% επι της καθαρης δηλαδη 10¤.

δηλαδη ο πελατης θα σου δωσει στο χερι 90+23¤ φπα?

----------


## Xάρης

Η παρακράτηση είναι 20% για υπηρεσίες προς επαγγελματίες.
Άρα, στο παράδειγμά σου, θα λάβεις στο χέρι: 100(καθαρή αμοιβή) + 23(ΦΠΑ) - 20(προκαταβλητέος φόρος) = 103¤

----------


## sundance

και τα 20¤ που τα οφειλει ο πελατης? που τα καταθετει?

----------


## Xάρης

Στη ΔΟΥ του.
Μέχρι πότε; Δεν γνωρίζω.
Στο τέλος πάντως της χρονιάς, δίνει βεβαίωση σε σένα ότι σου παρακράτησε φόρο 20¤ για καθαρή αμοιβή 100¤, το οποίο ποσό των 20¤ το κατέθεσε στη ΔΟΥ του.

----------


## Kostas2002

Και εσένα δεν σε ενδιαφέρει αν το κατέθεσε όντως στην ΔΟΥ αλλά μόνο να σου δώσει την βεβαίωση....

----------


## Xάρης

Αλήθεια, αν δεν καταθέσει το ποσό των 20¤ στη ΔΟΥ του αλλά μας δώσει τη βεβαίωση, τι γίνεται;
Θα έχουμε και εμείς τρεχάματα;

----------


## Kostas2002

Όχι. Μόνο αυτός. Αρκεί να μας έχει γίνει η παρακράτηση.....

----------

